# My goldfish injured please help



## Jivabel (Dec 4, 2010)

So my fish got stuck between two rocks this afternoon when I went to school and when I got back from school I released him and now he has bad injures on his body! Is there anyway to cure him?
Injures include-
Broken scales 
Missing scales
Red spots (I'm guessing it's kinda like a scab but fish don't really have blood)


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Melefix or aquarium salt?


----------



## Jivabel (Dec 4, 2010)

It's just freshwater.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Aquarium salt is to help relax and heal freshwater fish. 


Aquarium Salt as a Treatment and Cure for Tropical Fish and Goldfish.


----------



## BEARitone (Oct 1, 2010)

danifacetastic said:


> Aquarium salt is to help relax and heal freshwater fish.
> 
> 
> Aquarium Salt as a Treatment and Cure for Tropical Fish and Goldfish.


Actually the benefits are largely exaggerated. Basically the claim is that it helps build their stress coat, while this is true the reason that it works is that the salt aggravates the fish and they develop a thicker slime coat. Really all you can do for him is to keep the water clean, provide places to hide and feel safe(like overturned flower pots), and let him heal. Keep an eye out for infection or disease.

That's my advice anyways, you might want to research salt and weigh the data yourself but I feel like it isn't the solution it is made out to be.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

The stress coat is very important! If the goldfish has made physical contact with an object, the stress coat has been damaged, or maybe even gone! No or little stress coat will make your fish much more likely to get diesases, as the stress coat is your fish's biggest protection against harmful diesases.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

BEARitone said:


> Actually the benefits are largely exaggerated. Basically the claim is that it helps build their stress coat, while this is true the reason that it works is that the salt aggravates the fish and they develop a thicker slime coat. Really all you can do for him is to keep the water clean, provide places to hide and feel safe(like overturned flower pots), and let him heal. Keep an eye out for infection or disease.
> 
> That's my advice anyways, you might want to research salt and weigh the data yourself but I feel like it isn't the solution it is made out to be.


+1 on the salt issue. I keep Discus, and while they aren't like Goldfish, their slime coats are very important to their well being. On a number of different occasions I've had a Discus spook so badly that they rubbed off huge portions of their scales on driftwood and what's left is a nasty abrasion. All I do is provide fresh clean water (no salt) and they heal up in no time. LOTS of water changes go a long way in helping a fish heal. Clean water promotes healing and will keep bacterial or fungal infections at bay. Good luck.


----------

